# Spool balance



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

Tommy, I noticed in several of your posts you mention balancing a spool. My 651 seems to spin just fine, just curious how do you test and adjust the balance?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Spool balance is "tested" by spinning the spool up fully loaded. This is done by tightening the drag, flicking the handle and quickly putting into freespool. You are checking for vibration. If you can feel the reel vibrating, then you start over. If you can feel a definative vibration by this test, you will absolutely feel and hear it on a cast.

The balance is determined by the line lay of the first 20-30 yards of line. Most reels respond well to a single center hump, others require two humps, some none at all. 

More art than science .. 

Here is a clip that may help more than my explanation.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYZ...DvjVQa1PpcFPAbfs9J7OQjje5m1guMuVgmCSCQFEBNp8=

Tommy


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the video


----------



## DonLBI (Jul 13, 2011)

Sorry to beat a dead horse........just respooling my Akios but it has has the "V" spool, same idea? Fill the middle?


----------

